# Arrow Wrap Overlap



## TightString (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello,

Never used arrow wraps before so have one big question. My arrow diameter calcs out to a .91" wrap but most of them are 1". The descriptions say "fits most graphite shafts" or "fits up to xx dia." So if I need .91" but use a 1" wide wrap, is it ok for it to overlap?

Thanks


----------



## buckroar (Oct 15, 2012)

I overlapped on mine. Didn't think twice about it. Cant imagine it making much a difference. Lets see what other at members are gonna say!!!


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

Easy enough to fix if you've got a paper cutter. 

The overlap won't really hurt anything, but I'm a bit of an FOC freak so I like to get that 1/2 grain or so off the tail. No, not really.:shade:


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

I prefer a little overlap


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

If I follow you correctly, your arrow circumference is 0.91", not the diameter. For a 1" wrap, the difference in size, 0.09", gives an overlap a little over 1/16". That is no problem at all. If it bothers you, take a paper cutter and trim it down to where you want it.


----------



## TightString (Mar 17, 2011)

JF from VA said:


> If I follow you correctly, your arrow circumference is 0.91", not the diameter. For a 1" wrap, the difference in size, 0.09", gives an overlap a little over 1/16". That is no problem at all. If it bothers you, take a paper cutter and trim it down to where you want it.


Thanks
It doesn't bother me. I needed to know what to buy having never used them before. You'd think an overlap would affect the balance but seems not.


----------

